# Finetuning shopping basket content



## DrWho (Apr 3, 2007)

*Advice needed*

Hey Guys,

Since I've just ordered myself a Makita 9227cb, I still need a bunch of top quality products to get started. I want to finalize my order asap, so that there isn't too much of a gap between getting my makita and the products.

Here's what I have in the basket so far:

Meg's: #83, #82, #80, #7
Meg's pads: 1x cut, 3x polish, 2x finish
Meg's rotary backing plate

Still on the look for a good LSP...again something from the mirror glaze line?

Is there any more useful advice you can give me? Since I'm not doing weekly buys in the UK, I want to get this right from the first time!

And shipment would be £20 to get it over here, according to your site.


----------



## DrWho (Apr 3, 2007)

Q: do the meg's #16 and #26 have a applicator pad inlcuded?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DrWho said:


> Q: do the meg's #16 and #26 have a applicator pad inlcuded?


Hi Buddy,

None of the Meguiars products include applicators....

But....

If its a deal clincher I am sure we can "throw" some in the box.

All the best,

Johnny


----------



## DrWho (Apr 3, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> None of the Meguiars products include applicators....
> 
> ...


Deal! 

Final order came on £167,82 excl shipping, just selected 2 more thingies... 

Don't forget to throw in the applicator pads and whatever other thing you like throwing in 

Looking forward to receive the package!


----------

